
Dad takes photo of his daughter every day for 18 years - yitchelle
http://www.essentialkids.com.au/family-life/family-home/dad-takes-photo-of-his-daughter-every-day-for-18-years-20140521-38o8g.html#utm_source=FD&utm_medium=lifeandstylepuff&utm_campaign=photodaughter
======
rayiner
I'm surprised at all the negative comments. I think this project is really
neat! Thanks to smartphones, I already have pictures of my daughter almost
every day, just by happenstance. And I look at them almost every day. She's
only 18 months old, but I'm already missing when she was a little potato-
shaped baby.

It's not for her, it's for me. Something for me to reminisce over when I'm old
and she's moved out of the house. A way for me to remember that period in time
when she thought her mother and I were the whole world. A period of time that
will pass for her, even though for her mother and me she'll always be our
whole world. Those photos are my reward for diapers changed, faces wiped,
marker washed off the walls, and cheerios vacuumed out of the divots on our
tufted couch.

~~~
evincarofautumn
Out of curiosity, which comments did you interpret as negative? At the moment,
I don’t see any that are distinctly negative, so I’m curious about how our
perceptions differ.

~~~
rayiner
As of the moment of writing this reply, the highest-ranked top-level comments
below mine are:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7789558;](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7789558;)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7789437;](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7789437;)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7789400](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7789400).

I don't feel like my taking a lot of photos keeps her from being an
independent person, nor do I think it unduly intrudes on her privacy, nor do I
think I'm missing out by taking photos instead of just enjoying the
experience.

I'll be proud to see my daughter become her own person and find people she
cares about more than me. She'll grow up and move on. But I can't. Part of me
gets stuck in each instant in time where I look at her and know she's the most
important thing in the world. So the way I see it, if I'm going to be hung up
on these moments forever, I'm entitled to have pictures of them.

------
Brajeshwar
I used to take photos, a lot, and uploading quite a bit to Flickr and other.
But then, I started thinking if my daughter won't want when she grows up. She
is an individual and may want something else entirely different. She is not an
extension of me. I have reduced my photo/video of her. I do upload for
families, relatives but have reduced the frequency and quantity drastically,
have completed deleted her Flickr Account too. I want her to be her and let
her define her life when she know what's happening around her.

Perhaps, just my thought and way of looking at life and the people around.

~~~
Casseres
The future is changing fast, and so are privacy implications. I'm glad you've
recognized this.

I see my friends post pictures of their babies/kids all the time on social
media. It's their right, but what's to say in the future that the then-grown
kids will want their pictures made public?

~~~
aestra
The pictures can be alright as long as they are in moderation and not
embarrassing.

The thing that really really irks me the wrong way is people complaining about
their kids on social media. "Johnny is being SUCH a brat today and raising
hell." In my opinion that is just really unacceptable to publicly broadcast
that in a manner that basically archives it (somewhere) forever. What will
Johnny feel when he reads that comment in the future? I understand
calling/emailing/texting a friend to vent, but not publicly. I know someone
who basically all she uses facebook for is 1) posting pictures of her in yoga
class doing all the positions wrong 2) bitching about her children non-stop
and 3) talking about how WONDERFUL her husband is.

------
voicereasonish
People these days are so busy photographing, videoing, posting crap to twitter
to see if people approve of what they're doing... They're missing out on
actually enjoying and living life.

Look at concerts - a sea of idiots holding up their phones, videoing an event,
watching through their silly little phone. Enjoy the event! Buy the official
DVD later if you want.

So IMHO, this seems pretty obsessive and extreme.

OK End of rant...

~~~
cloverich
Phones at concerts aren't so they can re-watch them themselves, but so they
can share the pictures / videos with friends.

> to see if people approve of what they're doing...

So completely disagree that that has anything to do with it. Its inherently
social, and imho in a way its enhancing the moment.

> a sea of idiots holding up their phones, videoing an event, watching through
> their silly little phone. Enjoy the event!

A sea of critics, wasting their time passing judgement on people. Enjoy the
show!

~~~
baby
> so they can share the pictures / videos with friends.

And 99% of the time the quality is so awful that nobody cares. It's just to
show people they were at _that_ gig or _that_ event.

> imho in a way its enhancing the moment.

I really don't feel like looking at something through a lens or holding your
camera is _enhancing_ the moment. The Secret Life of Walter Mitty has a scene
like that where the photograph don't take a picture just to appreciate the
moment, because it's beautiful.

> wasting their time passing judgement on people.

well you're right on this one, to each their own I guess.

------
userbinator
_Being photographed every day just feels like any normal day as I have grown
up with it my whole life_

This is interesting since it feels like there's a clear and deep message in it
about what will happen to privacy in the future.

 _" I will continue for next few months, Suman wants to continue, but once she
has gone to university, it might be difficult for her, but let's see."_

Selfies?

~~~
jerf
The thing about privacy is that it's not a fundamental belief written into our
genes, it's a derived believe arising from our social experiences and written
into tradition. Our social inclination towards privacy _developed_ because
lack of privacy causes problems; social gossip, problems with getting jobs in
small towns because everybody "knows" whatever it is, busybodies being able to
stick their nose in things, etc.

We're in a weird time right now where there's massive info gathering, but not
all that many concrete manifestations going on in our real lives, so of course
the young'uns are all like "What's the big deal? So I get some ads for the
types of movies I like, so what?" And in a big city, the small-town social
pressures don't exist, and the internet brings the "big city" to smaller and
smaller locales. But rest assured that once the digital busybodies catch up
and we live through some sort of technocratic totalitarian nightmare where
grimacing when the picture of $BIG_BROTHER comes on in your private home is
grounds for losing your job, once that regime is overthrown, privacy rights
will come back with a _vengeance_.

In the meantime I'm not sure how to avoid some variant on that outcome without
simply living through it. I can't tell you how excited I am. I can only hope
that we learn our lessons before the full flowering of the words I use
actually manifests.

~~~
icebraining
_But rest assured that once the digital busybodies catch up and we live
through some sort of technocratic totalitarian nightmare where grimacing when
the picture of $BIG_BROTHER comes on in your private home is grounds for
losing your job, once that regime is overthrown, privacy rights will come back
with a vengeance._

My compatriots don't seem more worried about their privacy than the average US
citizen, from what I can tell, even though we just celebrated 40 years since
we overthrew our fascist dictatorship (which had an active political police
and plenty of informants). It seems the effects wear off much too soon.

------
Theodores
I find it funny how this article was 'written by a reporter'.

The story was lifted from the Daily Mail, and it cites a quote from the
Huffington Post. The quote that was in the Huffington Post was also in the
Daily Mail article. So, at a guess, given that the story is from somewhere in
Kent, the Daily Mail got there first. Or did they? Their pictures cite 'Rex
Features', so I guess the story came through them.

A quick Google confirms this:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiYQbL0Kb1Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiYQbL0Kb1Q)

How can 'reporters' do no original reporting and call themselves 'reporters'?

Do they just report what is on the internet? And not give the links they used?

Incidentally the Dad has been making this newsworthy for quite a few years.

There was the 16th birthday. Further back, the 13th birthday:

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1181540/Smile-The-
pr...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1181540/Smile-The-proud-father-
took-pictures-children-EVERY-day--13-years.html)

There may have been money with 'Rex Features', that wouldn't be such a bad
18th birthday gift, but that can't be included in the narrative as it spoils
the story.

Anyway, I just wish these 'reporters' did more than just copy and paste.

------
dkyc
Would be interesting to see at which point face recognition software stops
recognizing her, given a training set of present-time pictures...

------
aestra
Every single day? She saw her father every day? Didn't this kid go away on
weekend trips? Camping? Didn't her father go on travel or something? I wonder
if this affected her growing up, her father never letting her explore the
outside world without him for fear that he'll miss a picture??

I remember spending weekends at my friends houses, whole weeks during the
summer with my grandma and some weeks with my cousin and her family. Going to
overnight summer camp. Went on a few overnight trips with my aunt and uncle
and one with my friend's family. Those are some of the very very best times of
my childhood. I'm sad she missed out.

I know quite a few people who spent several summers growing up with family in
a completely different geographical location on the other side of the country.

------
izzydata
I find the idea of a detailed 18 year time lapse to be pretty cool. If someone
is willing to devote that much effort to the idea then more power to them.
They seem like harmless photos to me.

Later on in life even 1 photo a week or 1 a month would be plenty of photos to
see a detailed time lapse.

------
tiffanyh
Seeing a time-lapse version would be awesome.

Like Noah Kalina [1] did.

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPPzXlMdi7o](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPPzXlMdi7o)

~~~
swombat
This one was even better... really awesome in fact.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nN_jcom8TR4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nN_jcom8TR4)

Edit: This version has a better soundtrack:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UH1x5aRtjSQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UH1x5aRtjSQ)

~~~
icebraining
My god, that was depressing. And I'm not even sure why.

~~~
nmcfarl
Personally I thought it was rather awesome, and not at all depressing.

Though it does make me happy that my kid's a boy as I'm fairly certain I'd
have issues living with someone that "girly", (and from the video she's not
particularly extreme, but that would still be too much for me (As I stand
today, I would of course just have to do some changing - and lots of tomboy
lessons.)

------
jacquesm
I figure with the first of those years it must have been hard (no digital yet,
scanning them afterwards). I also think that the chances are quite large that
the measurable fraction of all the kids born in the last 5 years or so will
find that at least one picture taken of them every week will survive in
digital form for a long time, whether they like it or not. And possibly more
frequently than that.

~~~
goatforce5
Consumer digital cameras have been around for 20 years:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_QuickTake](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_QuickTake)

A friend of mine had a QuickTake 100 very early on. I got a digital Kodak
camera not long after when I went travelling. I seem to remember they took off
pretty quickly (amongst nerds at least).

------
VuongN
I think it's a pretty cool project for father & children bonding. I wrote down
some thoughts down in "The Future of Our Past" (quick read I promise!):
[http://nguonthieng.com/thirty-ba-muoi/the-future-of-our-
past...](http://nguonthieng.com/thirty-ba-muoi/the-future-of-our-past.html)

------
skierscott
That poor girl. I quickly get tired of posing for a photo every day.

And at the least, there could have been a gif/video similar to this[0].

[0]:[http://cdn0.dailydot.com/uploaded/images/original/2013/9/2/t...](http://cdn0.dailydot.com/uploaded/images/original/2013/9/2/timelapsgif.gif)

~~~
jacquesm
Most of the smiles look quite forced, there are one or two unposed ones in the
series and they look like it is a completely different person.

------
omilu
were those skulls on her shirt in the mosaic? An odd choice given the context.

------
comrade1
I saw one of these on /b/ the first time with the child being a blonde girl.
You can only imagine the comments...

------
MobileAppVault
Wow really awesome :)

 _I 've created an app specifically for such purposes._

The app called Picr and is available on the app store. Maybe someone will do
his own every day project.

[http://www.picr.info/app](http://www.picr.info/app)

